# rear ac blower motor issues



## bpbevins (Feb 14, 2007)

hello all,

09 routan sel 50k miles. for about 1 week the rear blower motor was intermitant, and now has become inoperative. need some guidance on how to check to see if its relay, resistor, or blower motor itself. checked the relay location with a test light and there are no power differances with leads that are 12+ with switch on or off. i assume the wire molex on rear side of blower motor box is the connection to power blower, and none of the leads are 12+ there. any idea where to look, or where the 12+ should be coming from? any help is greatly apprectiated.


----------



## jwblaze (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a 09 SE, had same issue, mine ending up being the blower motor control module/resistor, its on the back of the blower housing (pass side rear) little bit of a pain to get to, but part is only $15 on rockauto, RU699 is what I used and has been fine since, (1 year).


----------



## Earce (Jun 19, 2014)

*Assistance*

JWBLAZE 

Is there anyway you can do a breakdown on how you accomplished this? I have the same problem to have the item on order but have no idea how to install. Please help.



jwblaze said:


> I have a 09 SE, had same issue, mine ending up being the blower motor control module/resistor, its on the back of the blower housing (pass side rear) little bit of a pain to get to, but part is only $15 on rockauto, RU699 is what I used and has been fine since, (1 year).


----------



## jwblaze (Mar 31, 2011)

Earce said:


> JWBLAZE
> 
> Is there anyway you can do a breakdown on how you accomplished this? I have the same problem to have the item on order but have no idea how to install. Please help.



If you still need help I can pull the panel off and snap some pics of where it is at.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Front blower control module/resistor?*



jwblaze said:


> mine ending up being the blower motor control module/resistor, its on the back of the blower housing (pass side rear) little bit of a pain to get to, but part is only $15 on rockauto, RU699 is what I used and has been fine since, (1 year).


Is the blower motor control module/resistor for the front blower also in the rear panel compartment, or is it up front by the glove box? We were rear-ended Friday and the AC was running and working fine both front & rear. After the impact the front blower stopped working. Collision center got the van this morning but the claims adjustor was pushing back out of the gate (gut instinct, I think) before they even looked at it. Would make sense though if relay/resistor is below/behind the rear-right taillight given the rear impact.

(This was low-speed rear-end, so no injuries or "shaken ups" or anything, and appears only minor body damage. Rear bumper cover is cracked at two spots, but of course they haven't looked behind the bumper cover to see if more significant damage to bumper system.)

I have almost exact symptoms as the OP in this thread, except it is not intermittent. It worked and then it stopped. And we have SEL so has automatic climate controls. The front blower does not come on at all, but all the lights come on showing it is "on". Rear AC is blowing cold air fine. And if the recirculate is turned off (and outside air coming in) you can feel cold dry air coming through the front vents when you get above 35 or 40 mph. So the compressor is working fine. The front is just not blowing air.


----------



## jwblaze (Mar 31, 2011)

The front blower has its own control module, as does the rear, the rear one is mounted in line (duct) with the rear blower, the front one is behind the glove box for the front motor again in line in the ducting, different part # than the rear but same function. This is the front (not oem) http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...=Search_02627_1502728_2626&pt=02627&ppt=C0331

and rear http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...=Search_02627_1502728_2626&pt=02627&ppt=C0331



Zambee500 said:


> Is the blower motor control module/resistor for the front blower also in the rear panel compartment, or is it up front by the glove box? We were rear-ended Friday and the AC was running and working fine both front & rear. After the impact the front blower stopped working. Collision center got the van this morning but the claims adjustor was pushing back out of the gate (gut instinct, I think) before they even looked at it. Would make sense though if relay/resistor is below/behind the rear-right taillight given the rear impact.
> 
> (This was low-speed rear-end, so no injuries or "shaken ups" or anything, and appears only minor body damage. Rear bumper cover is cracked at two spots, but of course they haven't looked behind the bumper cover to see if more significant damage to bumper system.)
> 
> I have almost exact symptoms as the OP in this thread, except it is not intermittent. It worked and then it stopped. And we have SEL so has automatic climate controls. The front blower does not come on at all, but all the lights come on showing it is "on". Rear AC is blowing cold air fine. And if the recirculate is turned off (and outside air coming in) you can feel cold dry air coming through the front vents when you get above 35 or 40 mph. So the compressor is working fine. The front is just not blowing air.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The OEM part list price appears to be $30.30, available online from dealership for $22. So once you get access, what is involved with replacing it? Is it just plug & play like a relay or fuse? Or more involved?

Just heard back from claims adjustor and they did deny liability/coverage, which sort of makes sense if the resistor is located in the front and rear impact minor collision.

And how do I know it is the resistor and not the control module ($97 OEM part list price)?


----------



## jwblaze (Mar 31, 2011)

If i remember correct, the front one is really easy to get at, look under the dash (under glove box) and if you can see it, just remove two screws and replace. As far as knowing if that is what is causing the issues, that will take some work on your end, check that your getting power to resistor, check fuses etc. I am not 100% certain the the resistor is what your issue is. Here is a link for an exploded view of the front hvac
http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/show...21727&ukey_driveLine=8038&searchString=blower




Zambee500 said:


> The OEM part list price appears to be $30.30, available online from dealership for $22. So once you get access, what is involved with replacing it? Is it just plug & play like a relay or fuse? Or more involved?
> 
> Just heard back from claims adjustor and they did deny liability/coverage, which sort of makes sense if the resistor is located in the front and rear impact minor collision.
> 
> And how do I know it is the resistor and not the control module ($97 OEM part list price)?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

jwblaze said:


> As far as knowing if that is what is causing the issues, that will take some work on your end, check that your getting power to resistor, check fuses etc. I am not 100% certain the the resistor is what your issue is.


Doing some googling on the chrysler minivans web-site and I think you're right. Sounds like the list of potential culprits includes:
blower resistor, 
blower control module, 
blower motor, 
TIPM fuse
AC Relay
or 
WIN.


We have a roadtrip to hell (Florida in July/August, lol) coming up soon and I don't have time to trouble-shoot this, so I think as soon as body damage is repaired it goes straight across the street to the dealership. As long as it's not a fuse, it should be covered by the extended warranty. I prefer avoiding the warranty claims b/c I've been burned previously with running up dealership repair bill and then getting a denied coverage, but I think AC system is well-covered by the warranty.


----------



## jwblaze (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope it gets resolved, let us know what it ends up being.




Zambee500 said:


> Doing some googling on the chrysler minivans web-site and I think you're right. Sounds like the list of potential culprits includes:
> blower resistor,
> blower control module,
> blower motor,
> ...


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dealership diagnosed blower motor. Part came in today so we will see if that's really the culprit after they get it installed. Part is $97 and labor $200 , at least at dealership rates. Interestingly, I looked on a Chryco online dealership website and they were selling it for $117, so oddly VW came in cheaper on the parts side. Warranty covered it.


----------

